# power steering fluid for 1.8t



## johnboy07 (May 18, 2008)

Hey I did a search and could not find anything and went under the sticky in the tech section on 1.8t, and I still could not find anything, but I need some PS fluid for my 1.8t can I use any kind or does it have to be a certain kind and can I just go to my local walmart target or what ever and get it.


----------



## dancing blunts (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: power steering fluid for 1.8t (johnboy07)*

just regular power steering fluid is fine.


----------



## classicgameswi (Aug 16, 2007)

REGULAR POWER STEERING FLUID IS ONLY FINE IF YOU LIKE CHANGING THE RACK WHEN IT STARTS LEAKING!
Seriously, just use the VW fluid. or pentosin chf11s


----------

